# 62º Festival della Canzone Italiana per chi non ha la televisione



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*62º Festival della Canzone Italiana per chi non ha la televisione*

IN DIRETTA


[video]http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/dirette/PublishingBlock-64203784-70f7-4b53-9d21-b14693850195.html?channel=Rai%201[/video]


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

... o meglio: ""Il televisore""  Rotfl  Rotfl  Rotfl


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2012)

Io c'ho la tele-apatia, va bene uguale?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io c'ho la tele-apatia, va bene uguale?


sapessi me ...


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

ma c'è il festival di san remo????? eccomi tornata sul pianeta terra.....


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*ECCO!*

Per me il festival finisce QUA ... volevo vedere la Berte' sulle sue gambe  lei si e' rotta il femore 1giorno ed 1 anno prima di me ... non ha fatto le scale ma ...  E' stata brava e forte sulle sue gambe, complimenti per il recupero!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Grazie URZ!


----------

